# CD25 and spotting



## angelscout (Jun 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

This is my first month taking Clomid, which i took on CD2-7. I went for my CD21 bloods on Christmas eve (which was actually CD22) 

Yesterday i felt some pain in my left ovary.. but today i have had some dark blood spotting!!

So could this be implantation spotting or is AF round the corner??

TIA 

Gill -xx-


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

To be honest there's really no way of knowing...not everyone gets implantation but some do 

Do you know when you actually ovulated ?  Implantation happens around 5-12dpo so the timing could be right if you're cd25 today.

Fingers crossed & good luck
Natasha


----------



## angelscout (Jun 16, 2007)

I got a positve OPK on CD12....

Case of waiting and seeing now... eek!

Gill -xx-


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you got a definite +ve OPK on cd12 then you would've ovulated around 36 hours later which would be about cd13/14.  Your luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and be classed as normal (complete myth that luteal phase always 14 days)....

As you say, it's really a case of wait and see now !  Have you had your progesterone blood test back yet to see whether you ovulated ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## angelscout (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks!

i have to phone a week after test. my blood test was on Dec 24th.. so that means monday i can phone back. TBH i am not sure if it will be ready with Christmas.

This is my first time taking clomid so is all new to me!

Gill -xx-


----------



## angelscout (Jun 16, 2007)

AF showed up this evening


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry it wasn't better news 

Take care
Natasha


----------

